# What MBTI/Enneagram type do you guys think I am?



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

*What type do you guys think I am?*

Hello. I'm new to this site and I haven't gotten to make an account until now. A couple of days ago, I took a cognitive functions test on IDRLabs.com. Here are the results:

Fi > Ni > Fe = Si > Ne > Te > Se = Ti

(Apparently, since this is my first post, I can't put in URL links...)

- My name is Daniel, but you can call me Dan or Danny. I’m 22 and I’m new to MBTI and Enneagram. I’ve known about these topics for about a couple of months.
- The Enneagram types I related to the most were 4, 9, 6, and 5. As for MBTI, I’m still learning about cognitive functions and I’m still trying to figure out my type.
- My interests are Sport Stacking, music (classic/indie rock, metal, punk, hip hop, and mashups are my favorite genres), video games, drawing painting, and creating music mashups.
- I have a YouTube channel dedicated to Sport Stacking. It’s where you stack twelve cups in predetermined sequences as fast as you can without messing up. I’m on Team USA and I’ve been doing it for over a decade. I’ve met some amazing people throughout the journey.
- I’m quite shy, reserved, private, and quiet for the most part. I never really fitted in to any particular group at school. I was the weird kid who would get picked on and bullied every day during middle school. I started to have terrible social anxiety because of it. High school was a little better, I was able to make acquaintances and a couple friends just fine, but still had some issues.
- I prefer to form my own opinions and stances. I don’t like to argue or debate, but if I choose to, I usually try to be unbiased and not criticize, even though sometimes people’s opinions can annoy me. Although, I don’t really care too much if someone has a different opinion than me, they have a right to disagree. If I don’t have a full opinion or stance on something, I won’t judge it, but I might have some sort of impression, if that makes sense.
- My favorite bands are Pink Floyd, Tame Impala, Gorillaz, Linkin Park, Led Zeppelin, Nirvana, Evanescence, Kendrick Lamar, Jhene Aiko, Cold War Kids, Young the Giant, Radiohead, The Beatles, Cage the Elephant, DJs From Mars, and DJ Earworm.
- I daydream and introspect constantly. I have a lot of fantasies that surround my inner worlds, and I tend to switch back and forth between my inner world and outer world, kinda like Calvin and Hobbes.
- I like to live in my head a lot. Living too much in the past, present or future could get me either depressed or stressed depending on the situation and how I'm feeling.
- I’m really into The End of the F***ing World, something about that show is so good. The writing is phenomenal. I also like Stranger Things, Black Mirror (my favorite), Always Sunny, Evangelion, and Rick and Morty.
- As a kid, I really enjoyed art. I would draw all the time, and loved using my imagination.
- I used to play Jak and Daxter, Smash Bros, all the James Bond and Star Wars games as a kid. I also enjoy Overwatch, Undertale, Skyrim, Fallout, and a little bit of Call of Duty.
- As for movies, the closest movie I can say that is my favorite is Pulp Fiction (so good).
- I have High Functioning Autism (a secret I tend to keep from most people), and things can get very overwhelming sometimes. When there’s a problem I’m facing internally, I tend to dwell, obsess, and perseverate on it. Sometimes, I’ll dwell about certain things that have happened in the past. I feel like I’m trapped and can’t get out. The only way to calm me down is to sit down, relax, and listen to some music. It takes a while for me to calm down, but it’ll pass. It’s almost like a passing thunderstorm, if that makes sense.
- I’m a very curious, yet cautious person. I’ll sometimes get a bit impulsive, but I don’t really like to take risks.
- I like soft blankets.
- I currently work at Walmart and it can be a pain a lot of the time. What I love most about the job is that I work in Lawn and Garden, and I’ll be at peace. Being outside and not having to deal with too many customers is pretty soothing to me. What I dislike the most is the register up front. Too much commotion and noise goes on and sometimes you’ll get that one nasty customer that blames their small problems on you, which would easily ruin my day.
- I only have a few friends, and I’m comfortable with that. I don’t go out that often and usually get most of my energy when I’m alone. However, I do value the time I spend with my family and friends. I just don’t like staying in crowded places for too long. I also like to go out for walks every once in a blue moon.
- I get anxious when meeting new people, but I’m better at it now.
- When I'm hanging out with a group with people, I prefer to stay quiet. I like one-on-one interaction and hate being the center of attention most of the time; it gets uncomfortable.
- I used to jump around and run as a kid. Although, I have to be in the mood for any physical activity. I was never into playing sports, but I liked watching them.
- I also like to work out, even though I’m a stick, haha.
- My parents think I can be idealistic and realistic, but more idealistic, which is pretty true for the most part.
- I love animals, they’re so cool.
- I’ve never been to parties (except maybe one), and I’ve never been in a fight.
- I like going to concerts, but I can't stand loud noise.
- I don't talk or text people very often. I spend most of my time on the Internet. Although, I kind of used to hang out with friends a bit more than I do now.
- I’m a little sensitive to criticism. I’m even more sensitive when somebody yells at me, especially if they’re criticizing me.
- I didn't talk at all until the age of 3, but the first thing I have ever learned was the alphabet and numbers.
- My parents say that I have a dreamer personality. They also said I was very bright eyed as a newborn.
- I tend to remember certain details, such as people's names, faces, date of births, etc. I used to have a better memory for those details as a kid then I do now.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

You sound like an IXFP. I would say ISFP because of the sports stacking, but INFP because of the daydreaming. The biggest indicator is your Enneagram associations taken in addition to your description of your personality. Type 4 and 9 tend to go well with Fi dominants (although people from every type can be those types as well). 

One thing is that your cognitive funtion stack, as reported here (Ni, Fi) indicates that you're more likely an ISFP (Fi-Se-Ni-Te) as your two introverted functions appear in order or INTJ (Ni-Te-Fi-Se) where your two introverted functions would also appear. Interestingly, I mistyped as an INFP for a while before I realized I was an INTJ (though a lot of self reflection and some professional opinion/testing). So even if you don't get it right the first time, know that you'll still learn a lot about yourself if you continue to participate here. [basically, I confused Ne and Ni and it was obvious I had Ni but I knew I was introverted. In the end, my Te was way too in-your-face]

Edit to add: This is meant to help people get a better picture on your type. It's definitely not an "end-all" thing as I've been typed myself differently on this, but filling out this questionnaire can help you get to know some more people and get a more accurate typing. If you start a new thread with this, I'll respond there, too.

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html

BTW, nice to meet you! : )


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey @brightflashes, nice to meet you too! Thank you so much for replying. It really means a lot, I was waiting for a response on here, haha. I actually did the same thing on r/mbti and got so many INFP replies. One guy even said I had tertiary Si, which makes a lot of sense. Plus, I've noticed that I tend to talk pretty linear, which I'm guessing is an Si thing, but I can definitely see ISFP as a possibility as well. I also got ESFP through visual typing, but I didn't even believe it, lol. I can't really see myself as anything other than an Fi dom, but I also want to know more since I'm new to this whole thing.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

danthemanklein said:


> Hey @brightflashes, nice to meet you too! Thank you so much for replying. It really means a lot, I was waiting for a response on here, haha. I actually did the same thing on r/mbti and got so many INFP replies. One guy even said I had tertiary Si, which makes a lot of sense. Plus, I've noticed that I tend to talk pretty linear, which I'm guessing is an Si thing, but I can definitely see ISFP as a possibility as well. I also got ESFP through visual typing, but I didn't even believe it, lol. I can't really see myself as anything other than an Fi dom, but I also want to know more since I'm new to this whole thing.


There are a few ways to type people which I like to use. Hopefully they may provide insight for you:

1 - By temperament. If you can figure out whether you share the temperament of an NF or an SP, that should help. The others are NT and SJ. 

2 - Typing others by extroverted function. The function that one will see the most in other people is their extroverted function. It would follow that the extroverted function would be most obvious. If you were typed as an ESFP, for example, through visual typing, ISFP might make sense as that would make Se your most visual function.

3 - Typing others by inferior function. Sometimes a person's difficulties and weak spots are much more apparent than their strengths. If you are an IXFP, your inferior function would be Te. 

4 - Typing others by stereotypes. Now this is very dangerous. But if you meet someone who fits stereotypes for the most part over the course of 6 months to a year, it becomes pretty easy to figure out their type. However, again, this is dangerous to do and isn't scientific.

- - - - - - - - - - 

Hopefully this sheds some light on how to type others and methods other people use to type people which can help you reason why others may say you're this instead of that or whatever.

Of the Enneagram types you listed, what strikes me the most is that you listed the three withdrawn types (4, 5, and 9) + one more (6). That leads me to believe that you are more likely a 4,5, or 9 rather than a 6. However, I'm not well versed on typing through Enneagram and that tends to be a personal process which one "discovers" for themselves. The Enneagram forum has many resources for the different types, though. It's really well organized, so hopefully you'll be able to start that process pretty quickly.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

brightflashes said:


> There are a few ways to type people which I like to use. Hopefully they may provide insight for you:
> 
> 1 - By temperament. If you can figure out whether you share the temperament of an NF or an SP, that should help. The others are NT and SJ.
> 
> ...


Gotcha! Thanks for the insight. Although, now that I think about it, 6 for Enneagram doesn't seem to off if that makes sense. Also, I did take another quiz on the Typologycentral Keirsey and Jung Test: Fi > Si > Ne > Fe > Ni > Ti > Te = Se

I don't know, now that I think about, I don't really feel resonated with Ni all that much. Si is pretty natural for me to use, plus my thoughts tend to go wherever they want to go. The visual typing didn't seem like it was all that accurate. Not to burst your bubble though, and they seemed like they were kind of typing me on stereotypes anyway. I do see myself as IxFP though, but possibly INFP more, I guess.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi, you seem like an INFP from what you're saying. I was debating between that and INFJ, but your introspection and your type of emotional sensitivity just doesn't sound INFJ for me, if that makes sense.

Welcome to the club! I know, it sucks that you can't post links and images at first. It's okay, you'll get there!


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> Hi, you seem like an INFP from what you're saying. I was debating between that and INFJ, but your introspection and your type of emotional sensitivity just doesn't sound INFJ for me, if that makes sense.
> 
> Welcome to the club! I know, it sucks that you can't post links and images at first. It's okay, you'll get there!


I'm glad to be part of the club. Also, never got INFJ before, but INFP seems to make a lot more sense to me, but just in case, I won't exactly turn down ISFP either. However, INFP's seem to get a bad rep sometimes and I wouldn't mind being a part of one of them.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

danthemanklein said:


> I'm glad to be part of the club. Also, never got INFJ before, but INFP seems to make a lot more sense to me, but just in case, I won't exactly turn down ISFP either. However, INFP's seem to get a bad rep sometimes and I wouldn't mind being a part of one of them.


Yeah, i think it's better to keep your options open. I used to think i was ESFJ or ISFP...gosh, that was confusing.

:thinking: What do you mean by "INFPs get a bad rep"?


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> Yeah, i think it's better to keep your options open. I used to think i was ESFJ or ISFP...gosh, that was confusing.
> 
> :thinking: What do you mean by "INFPs get a bad rep"?


Yeah, this journey on finding my own type through both MBTI and Enneagram has been very difficult, plus there's also the Instinct thing, which I'm interested in as well, but not sure if that has any correlation with the MBTI or Enneagram.

As for the "bad rep" thing, it's seems like (and I'm not good with observing things too well) INFP's, and even ISFP's, are "sappy," and that's never really the case at all. However, INFP's tend to struggle a little more than ISFP's I heard.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

danthemanklein said:


> Yeah, this journey on finding my own type through both MBTI and Enneagram has been very difficult, plus there's also the Instinct thing, which I'm interested in as well, but not sure if that has any correlation with the MBTI or Enneagram.
> 
> As for the "bad rep" thing, it's seems like (and I'm not good with observing things too well) INFP's, and even ISFP's, are "sappy," and that's never really the case at all. However, INFP's tend to struggle a little more than ISFP's I heard.


I feel like none of the instincts sometimes haha. Okay, i've heard that, but if people are sappy i just let them be sappy. And then there are INFPs who are totally fine without being all romantic, you're right.

I guess INFPs tend to overthink more than ISFPs, because of the Ne. Is that what you mean by the struggle?


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> I feel like none of the instincts sometimes haha. Okay, i've heard that, but if people are sappy i just let them be sappy. And then there are INFPs who are totally fine without being all romantic, you're right.
> 
> I guess INFPs tend to overthink more than ISFPs, because of the Ne. Is that what you mean by the struggle?


Haha, I guess so. And I guess for me, I do tend to overthink and overanalyze, which is where the perseveration comes from I guess, lol.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Just to let you guys know - I think INFPs are badasses. So whatever. And I can definitely see INFP for you as well. The thing that got me was the sports stacking. It seems so hard to do something like that without Se (to me, of course, as Se is my inferior function).


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

brightflashes said:


> Just to let you guys know - I think INFPs are badasses. So whatever. And I can definitely see INFP for you as well. The thing that got me was the sports stacking. It seems so hard to do something like that without Se (to me, of course, as Se is my inferior function).


INFP’s and ISFP’s are always gonna be badasses in their own strength. As for Sport Stacking, it was pretty much the only sport I ever got into. I actually used to be one of the fastest guys in the county. Then a bunch of other kids came along and broke constant records, haha. Although, I’m not as involved in it as I used to, I still break records every once in a while. It’s actually pretty fun if you want something to distract yourself.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I'm fine for now. Thanks for asking. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I'll get instantly annoyed and impatient, but I won't say anything cause that'll be pretty rude. Although, I might get a little worried for missing the show. Sometimes, I tend to forget that things happen for a reason, even I didn't want them to or don't like them. As for the car breaking down, I might think of solutions to come up with the problem.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I might get concerned with their intentions, but I will also think that there is a possibility that they won't drink (and if they do, they'll only get one or two). I wouldn't mind if my driver was getting a couple drinks, as long as they're sober enough to drive. However, if they made a promise not to drink, then I might have to watch them just in case. I usually don't trust people, but I don't think they're always untrustworthy either. It depends on the person.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

It really depends on the topic at hand. Sometimes, I'll listen and get interested, but sometimes I might get annoyed or ask questions for curiosity. I usually don't like to debate with people, especially if it's with politics and the person I'm debating is petty with their opinions. At the end of the day, I'm still gonna have my beliefs and opinions. I wish some people would just agree to disagree.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

It depends on the experience. If it's on Facebook where I saw a smug-like political post, I might get this slight impulse of annoyance, but I won't debate. Instead, I'll just go to the comments under the post and only upvote the comments I agree. I know that sounds petty, but it didn't really matter when it was 2016 and all I could see were smug-like political posts (and this goes for both sides, btw).

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

Respect, Friendship, Loyalty, Success/Achievement, Progress, Understanding, Fun, Friends, Family, Good movies/tv shows/games/food, Music, Talent, My hobbies, Honesty, Trust, Kindness, Good conversations, My daydreams, Authority that's trustworthy, Learning, Rules, Nostalgia, and probably a bunch of other things I can't think of at the moment, lol.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

a) I don't know, I've always thought that we're all different from each other, but when it all waters down, we're pretty much the same. When I first got into this personality thing, it was very interesting to me how different and similar I could be from someone else. I was definitely different in grade school. Some kids were just assholes, but I tried my best to be kind to other people. However, it was very hard to be kind to the people that either bullied me or was just flat out nasty to me.

b) When I was younger, I wished I was more outgoing simply because I didn't always have the confidence to speak up. I was a very active kid in elementary school, but 5th grade rolled around (which was an awesome year, btw) and I met my two bullies that terrorized me in middle school, especially one that nobody really liked. This caused me to become a lot more shy than I already was. However, as time went on in high school, I became more confident in being outgoing, but it's only with people I'm comfortable with. In fact, I became content with being reserved.

I also wish I wasn't so lazy sometimes. I wish I could just get things done, especially in a quick environment like WalMart, but sometimes it's not as easy.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I don't always get gut feelings, but when I do, it depends. Sometimes they're right, other times, they're not. They might trigger when I'm alone in a room and I can hear somebody's footsteps come into the direction of the room I'm in, I can assume they might want something from me, like chores, or they might go into the other room. I might think of a few other things as well.

It's also triggered when I post an opinion on Facebook and I get a notification that somebody commented on my post. If it's the same two people that get defensive when somebody has a different opinion or belief, then my gut feeling might say they want a debate. If it's from different individuals, I might think they'll want to either agree, disagree or have a debate. The debate could go either way too.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) I like to watch TV or a movie, listen to music, go outside for a walk or shoot hoops, Sport Stacking, drawing, watch YouTube videos or even make one (like stacking, creating a mashup, or maybe talking about my current interests), play video games, work out, daydream about random things, look up things on the Internet I'm interested in and learning, sometimes, I'll read a book, write, or take a shower if I haven't yet. If I'm hungry, having a good meal could energize me, but it's important to eat anyway. Sometimes, chores will get me energized if I'm working alone while listening to music.

b) Work (don't get me wrong, a job is very important to have, but the job I have can drain me in some ways), chores (sometimes), school sometimes drained me, but definitely not always, crowded places (if I'm there for too long), too much physical activity, too much resting (which makes me even more drained), obsessing over things in general.

Generally, if I'm alone, then it's pretty easy for me to distract myself when I'm bored.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

For my internal thought process, I don't know, my thoughts will tend to jump around wherever it wants to, especially if I'm daydreaming. I think it all depends when I'm talking to someone, like it's probably different. As for my outward behavior, that depends. It also depends with the people I'm with. I tend to show my happiness and annoyance more than anything else. Sometimes, I'll get angry or agitated and snap without second thought, but if I know if I had done something wrong to somebody, I'll always apologize no matter what. It's definitely the right thing to do.

- P.S. I haven't got to the picture one because I tried clicking on it, but didn't show up (probably down or deleted), but if there's one image you want me to view and write down about, I'll do it. Also, feel free to really give me examples of where you see certain functions in me. Like if you think I'm INFP, then where do you see Fi, Ne, Si, and Te in me? If ISFP, where do you see Se and Ni? It'll be helpful to me and my understanding and knowledge of MBTI. @brightflashes @Hottest_Commie_Ever


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Sorry I haven't responded to this yet. I have been ridiculously busy since you put it up. I'll keep the tab opened tonight, though, and I plan to answer it tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

danthemanklein said:


> *2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down...*
> 
> I'll get instantly annoyed and impatient, but I won't say anything cause that'll be pretty rude F dom/T inferior. Although, I might get a little worried for missing the show. Sometimes, I tend to forget that things happen for a reason, even I didn't want them to or don't like them. As for the car breaking down, I might think of solutions to come up with the problem.
> 
> ...


So I'm pretty much locked in that your type is *INFP*. Thanks for answering these questions because it helped clear up whether you valued Ne more or Se more. The two functions in the middle tend to lead to the most problems. For example, I'm Ni-Te-Fi-Se, and looking at dichotomy alone, it's hard to tell if I'm a T or an F. But looking at my functions, it's more obvious that I used Fi and Te. So, since your perceiving functions are in the middle Fi-Ne-Si-Te, it's harder to tell between N and S for you. At least that's what I've found when typing others. 

I hope more people reply!


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

brightflashes said:


> So I'm pretty much locked in that your type is *INFP*. Thanks for answering these questions because it helped clear up whether you valued Ne more or Se more. The two functions in the middle tend to lead to the most problems. For example, I'm Ni-Te-Fi-Se, and looking at dichotomy alone, it's hard to tell if I'm a T or an F. But looking at my functions, it's more obvious that I used Fi and Te. So, since your perceiving functions are in the middle Fi-Ne-Si-Te, it's harder to tell between N and S for you. At least that's what I've found when typing others.
> 
> I hope more people reply!


Thank you so much for doing this, it really means a lot to me. I wish more people would reply as well. Do you know anyone in particular that could also be a good help? I’m pretty curious to see what people think and say (even though people’s responses might get me anxious, haha). Although, it’d be really interesting anyway.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

brightflashes said:


> Just to let you guys know - I think INFPs are badasses. So whatever. And I can definitely see INFP for you as well. The thing that got me was the sports stacking. It seems so hard to do something like that without Se (to me, of course, as Se is my inferior function).


Are you seriously associating type with physical ability?



danthemanklein said:


> *1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> 
> I'm fine for now. Thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


Seeing things as happening for a reason is a mindset fairly characteristic of NFs.



> *3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
> 
> I might get concerned with their intentions, but I will also think that there is a possibility that they won't drink (and if they do, they'll only get one or two). I wouldn't mind if my driver was getting a couple drinks, as long as they're sober enough to drive. However, if they made a promise not to drink, then I might have to watch them just in case. I usually don't trust people, but I don't think they're always untrustworthy either. It depends on the person.


Leaning towards the middle on Agreeableness, which is a Big Five factor which overlaps with T/F.



> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> 
> It really depends on the topic at hand. Sometimes, I'll listen and get interested, but sometimes I might get annoyed or ask questions for curiosity. I usually don't like to debate with people, especially if it's with politics and the person I'm debating is petty with their opinions. At the end of the day, I'm still gonna have my beliefs and opinions. I wish some people would just agree to disagree.


Indicates an F preference. Emphasis is on avoiding conflict. The average T type is going to be less conflict averse when it comes to discussing topics, and will take things less personally.



> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
> 
> It depends on the experience. If it's on Facebook where I saw a smug-like political post, I might get this slight impulse of annoyance, but I won't debate. Instead, I'll just go to the comments under the post and only upvote the comments I agree. I know that sounds petty, but it didn't really matter when it was 2016 and all I could see were smug-like political posts (and this goes for both sides, btw).


I err towards an IFP typing. I associate this level of conflict aversiveness not just with an F preference, but also with IFPs in particular. I suspect FJs would have more of a conviction in pushing their views if a belief meant enough to them.



> *6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
> 
> Respect, Friendship, Loyalty, Success/Achievement, Progress, Understanding, Fun, Friends, Family, Good movies/tv shows/games/food, Music, Talent, My hobbies, Honesty, Trust, Kindness, Good conversations, My daydreams, Authority that's trustworthy, Learning, Rules, Nostalgia, and probably a bunch of other things I can't think of at the moment, lol.


The only thing I'm getting out of this is an F preference. I'm getting mixed signals on everything else.



> *7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
> 
> a) I don't know, I've always thought that we're all different from each other, but when it all waters down, we're pretty much the same. When I first got into this personality thing, it was very interesting to me how different and similar I could be from someone else. I was definitely different in grade school. Some kids were just assholes, but I tried my best to be kind to other people. However, it was very hard to be kind to the people that either bullied me or was just flat out nasty to me.
> 
> b) When I was younger, I wished I was more outgoing simply because I didn't always have the confidence to speak up. I was a very active kid in elementary school, but 5th grade rolled around (which was an awesome year, btw) and I met my two bullies that terrorized me in middle school, especially one that nobody really liked. This caused me to become a lot more shy than I already was. However, as time went on in high school, I became more confident in being outgoing, but it's only with people I'm comfortable with. In fact, I became content with being reserved.


Seems fairly indicative of an INFP mindset, which views people as both individuals who are fundamentally different, while also seeing a certain oneness in humanity that binds it all together. The very fact you're trying to be kind to people who treat you like shit is a huge F indicator. You definitely strike me as a passive, conflict averse person, and I consider the IFPs to be the most passive of the types.

Finding significance in your experience - in terms of how they shape your outlook into who you are today - is hardly a definite NF indicator, but it's a trait characteristic of many NFs.



> I also wish I wasn't so lazy sometimes. I wish I could just get things done, especially in a quick environment like WalMart, but sometimes it's not as easy.


I consider this kind of slowness to respond and lack of speed to be a common IP problem.



> *8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
> 
> I don't always get gut feelings, but when I do, it depends. Sometimes they're right, other times, they're not. They might trigger when I'm alone in a room and I can hear somebody's footsteps come into the direction of the room I'm in, I can assume they might want something from me, like chores, or they might go into the other room. I might think of a few other things as well.
> 
> It's also triggered when I post an opinion on Facebook and I get a notification that somebody commented on my post. If it's the same two people that get defensive when somebody has a different opinion or belief, then my gut feeling might say they want a debate. If it's from different individuals, I might think they'll want to either agree, disagree or have a debate. The debate could go either way too.


More of the same overall impressions I get from your personality. Moving on.



> *9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> 
> a) I like to watch TV or a movie, listen to music, go outside for a walk or shoot hoops, Sport Stacking, drawing, watch YouTube videos or even make one (like stacking, creating a mashup, or maybe talking about my current interests), play video games, work out, daydream about random things, look up things on the Internet I'm interested in and learning, sometimes, I'll read a book, write, or take a shower if I haven't yet. If I'm hungry, having a good meal could energize me, but it's important to eat anyway. Sometimes, chores will get me energized if I'm working alone while listening to music.


Those interests are fairly characteristic of an ISFP, but not enough to sway me from an INFP typing.



> b) Work (don't get me wrong, a job is very important to have, but the job I have can drain me in some ways), chores (sometimes), school sometimes drained me, but definitely not always, crowded places (if I'm there for too long), too much physical activity, too much resting (which makes me even more drained), obsessing over things in general.
> 
> Generally, if I'm alone, then it's pretty easy for me to distract myself when I'm bored.


Seems to indicate an IP typing. You're obviously an introvert, and you find too much structure repressing.



> *10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
> 
> For my internal thought process, I don't know, my thoughts will tend to jump around wherever it wants to, especially if I'm daydreaming. I think it all depends when I'm talking to someone, like it's probably different. As for my outward behavior, that depends. It also depends with the people I'm with. I tend to show my happiness and annoyance more than anything else. Sometimes, I'll get angry or agitated and snap without second thought, but if I know if I had done something wrong to somebody, *I'll always apologize no matter what. It's definitely the right thing to do.*


Seems fairly indicative of Neuroticism according to the Big Five model, which is characterised by strong, sudden emotional responses that have a knee-jerk factor to them. Another characteristic of Neuroticism is self-consciousness.

Linda Berens, who is a renowned writer of typology books, had put forward the following question and answers to distinguish between T and F. This was in a response to a post made on Facebook.



> *When do you usually apologise to someone, and what do you expect in return?*
> 
> Virtually all Thinking types understand an apology as an admission of being wrong -- being wrong about facts, making an error in a process that screws things up, being mistaken about an assumption, or, as you say, bumping into someone unintentionally. So these types don't apologize if they don't believe they're wrong. High-scoring T types will often say they can't even remember the last time they apologized.
> 
> ...


A T type will typically only apologise as an admission of being wrong or having failed in some way, and they will be less inclined to apologise for something they didn't do wrong.

It's a statement like that which gets you big F points.

====================================================================

Overall, I get the impression you're an INFP. You have a very, very strong F preference, and you're most likely an IP. I didn't see too many N indicative things in what you wrote, but the fact you're posting on a typology forum alone is worth a couple of N points, since typology tends to appeal more to N types.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks so much, I really appreciate you doing this. As for the N vs S preference, I’ve really been debating on that. Even though I’ve gotten a few ISFP answers, the majority is saying INFP, which also makes sense. If we’re talking about cognitive functions, I can definitely see both intuition and sensing in the middle. I can definitely see myself as IxFP though.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

danthemanklein said:


> Thanks so much, I really appreciate you doing this. As for the N vs S preference, I’ve really been debating on that. Even though I’ve gotten a few ISFP answers, the majority is saying INFP, which also makes sense. If we’re talking about cognitive functions, I can definitely see both intuition and sensing in the middle. I can definitely see myself as IxFP though.


I suspect that for a great number of people, their preferences for one or more dichotomies are close enough to the middle where x is the best fit.


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

Based on how you describe yourself, to me you sound like an ISTP 5w4 sp/so.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> @danthemanklein
> 
> I think i said you might be INFx before. This time i see more Fi than anything, also some Se and some Ni, which is why i would also say IxFP with ISFP as the more probable answer.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, but after talking with Brightflashes, she noticed I had Se in the PoLR position (according to Socionics), and I noticed that I prefer Si over Se. ISFP could be a possibility, but Ne/Si seemed more obvious, if that makes sense.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

danthemanklein said:


> Thanks so much, but after talking with Brightflashes, she noticed I had Se in the PoLR position (according to Socionics), and I noticed that I prefer Si over Se. ISFP could be a possibility, but Ne/Si seemed more obvious, if that makes sense.


What is the PoLR position, could you explain?


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

0wl said:


> Based on how you describe yourself, to me you sound like an ISTP 5w4 sp/so.


Not sure if I agree with that, as I already crossed out the xSTP types as an option (definitely not a T type, lol). Plus, I released that 5 didn’t seem to resonate with me at all, but if it sounds different to you, then I guess that makes sense.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> What is the PoLR position, could you explain?


In Socionics, the PoLR function stands for “Point of Least Resistance,” meaning it is your weakest function and you don’t know how to use it, as far as I can understand. It’s the function you don’t trust whatsoever. I’m sure @brightflashes will explain it better than I can, since she really knows a lot more than I do, lol.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

danthemanklein said:


> In Socionics, the PoLR function stands for “Point of Least Resistance,” meaning it is your weakest function and you don’t know how to use it, as far as I can understand. It’s the function you don’t trust whatsoever. I’m sure @brightflashes will explain it better than I can, since she really knows a lot more than I do, lol.


Ohh wow i guess i was pretty far off, i used more of a general ISFP description than a Se description. I'll go back through this thread and read it, i never quite understood Socionics.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It doesn't however _gift_ me the ability. The closest I would describe "ability" to is FLOW. Where some sort of chemical reaction happens that allows me to transcend my _average _ability into _greatness _for a short period of time. This however, appears to others as _natural _ability -- but to me it's just my body and mind melding as one as I engage myself with a task relating to objects in the external world. I think in those moments all of S/T/F/N are in some sort of a harmony ... Like an orchestra of finely tuned instruments with Sensation leading the way.
> 
> The thing I will say is that when it comes to improv and manipulation of sound and music I do have _natural _ability. I have often wondered how much it's type related and how little, but I doubt that it is. One thing I will say though is that I can "do" music without thinking about music and the harmony creates/plays itself.
> 
> For the longest time I thought that every musician could do improv, but it took me a long time to realize that this isn't something that comes easy to a lot of people -- and so I have started thinking about it in terms of Jungian functions, but I don't really have many answers for it.


I was going to ask for examples but then i read what you wrote for music. Ever since i was little i've been exposed to lots of music, and i have perfect pitch - i can hear a melody and instantly add harmony to it, i can improvise a melody if somebody gives me chords or if there are no chords my mind creates them for me. And i'm unaware of it, too, i'm just so..._in_ the moment, i guess. Is that similar to what you're describing?

The "flow" you describe, is it a way of learning things quickly? Because i definitely can quickly catch on to the best way to do things in a new environment. Except in math, i missed my window of opportunity to be brilliant in mathematic problem-solving when i got super lazy 3 years ago and still kind of am.

Lately i've been thinking about that - does Se or any other cognitive function give us certain abilities in certain areas? Or are people just saying that i'm surprisingly good for a beginner to make me feel better? :dry: (I don't see myself as "good" at football, i mess up all the time and wish i was better, but i would like to investigate this further.) There are things i suck at, but do you think functions are related to our _general_ talents (or things people aren't good at) like learning quickly, mastery, being good/bad with language or STEM?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> I was going to ask for examples but then i read what you wrote for music. Ever since i was little i've been exposed to lots of music, and i have perfect pitch - i can hear a melody and instantly add harmony to it, i can improvise a melody if somebody gives me chords or if there are no chords my mind creates them for me. And i'm unaware of it, too, i'm just so..._in_ the moment, i guess. Is that similar to what you're describing?
> 
> The "flow" you describe, is it a way of learning things quickly? Because i definitely can quickly catch on to the best way to do things in a new environment. Except in math, i missed my window of opportunity to be brilliant in mathematic problem-solving when i got super lazy 3 years ago and still kind of am.
> 
> Lately i've been thinking about that - does Se or any other cognitive function give us certain abilities in certain areas? Or are people just saying that i'm surprisingly good for a beginner to make me feel better? :dry: (I don't see myself as "good" at football, i mess up all the time and wish i was better, but i would like to investigate this further.) There are things i suck at, but do you think functions are related to our _general_ talents (or things people aren't good at) like learning quickly, mastery, being good/bad with language or STEM?


Learn as I go yes. Learning by trying yes. Yeah, I pick up new things very quickly. I didn't know cooking three years ago. Now we eat mostly home cooked meals. I learnt photography in less than a year and went from amateur to people asking that I do their weddings... Not a preferred career choice tbh. 

But I believe that that particular penchant of quick learning combined with quick to boredom gives my skills a plateau. To gain mastery I need patience that I don't have so I end up doing just enough to be very good but never quite great.

Yes. Yes. Give me the chords and I will create the melody around it and I'm not even thinking. It's happening on the fly because there's basic logic to music rythm and of course there's that feeling involved. You just know which keys to hit and sometimes you don't even think and it's happening. I'm not thinking or anything at all. It's just happening.






Here's an example of how I use a combination of improv and just fiddling around with stuff to create music.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Learn as I go yes. Learning by trying yes. Yeah, I pick up new things very quickly. I didn't know cooking three years ago. Now we eat mostly home cooked meals. I learnt photography in less than a year and went from amateur to people asking that I do their weddings... Not a preferred career choice tbh.
> 
> But I believe that that particular penchant of quick learning combined with quick to boredom gives my skills a plateau. To gain mastery I need patience that I don't have so I end up doing just enough to be very good but never quite great.
> 
> ...


Wow, that gives me hope to finally learn to cook my own meals! Also the possibility of playing decent football in a year or so. Thanks i guess XD

I can be deeply invested in developing a new skill for a while, i spent at least 30 minutes learning Spanish per day for 6-7 months before meeting someone who i could speak with...then i stopped being so serious (duolingo and online apps get boring) but still steadily improved. So now i'm conversant but not fluent, kinda like how you described. Still people think i'm some sort of master - people that can't hear my horrific Chinese accent, that is.

That song sounds very cool, how did you make it? I'll put that on my relaxation/rest list...once i create a relaxation/rest list and stop doing random things to keep myself awake because i find sleep boring. You see, even sleeping every single day for 5 years had me enough of it and since i was 5 i've sucked at sleeping compared to everyone else.

Haha, my vocals teacher had to explain dissonance and chord names to me because i didn't consciously know they existed. Do you think there might be some background Ni at work if we're doing something we are pretty good at/familiar with?


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

First off, while the term PoLR is a socionics term, I prefer to 8 function Beebe stack to the Grant Stack.

The 7th function in the Beebe stack is called the trickster function. One can read about it and all the other function roles here:

Understanding the Archetypes involving the eight functions of type (Beebe model)

I don't have any major insight into what it means to have any functions in the 7th spot aside from my personal experience with Fe. How the 7th function manifests in me is that I'm very mistrustful of people who are nice to me for no reason, people who care about social things, people who worry themselves with what other people think of them, people who get mad when others don't follow some sort of social etiquitte they don't bother explaining, when people tell me how I'm feeling, when people judge that they know what's better for my emotional/social life than I do, etc...

An example is during the grieving process for my father, my Fe dom friend insisted that I'd feel better if I'd go out with her and chat. She insisted on this even after I told her 3 times that I wanted to take a week to myself. I am no longer friends with this person as a result. It feels too much like I have to do things for other people in order to get the distance to feel my feelings.

So ... if you're Fe PoLR (IXTJ), that's what it's like. I don't know what it's like for others.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

iNdependent said:


> Yes, that sounds like Te inf. As long as it's sth. you do for a longer period (at least hours, most likely days, even weeks) and not the "snapping" thing that has nothing to do with functions but with anger management or with the nervous system's lability (calm vs limbic dichotomy). People who are like that also usually regret their actions; the difference is Te inf is more bossing people around as opposed to the Fi dom's normal caring behaviour.
> 
> Like, if you read an ESTJ stereotypical description on the net, all the negative parts of it coming out in you. Actually, that is a good test: see if you identify you in these periods of time when you lash out with all the bad things you can find in some end-of-test-given description of ESTJ (micromanaging, bossing people around, tyrant). After a state like that you don't just regret the way you treated others, but feel that you were acting like another person with totally different personality traits, traits you would like to have if you were to handle them well, but you didn't, you handled them horribly, turning them into the worst behaviour possible.
> 
> ...


Yep, I did because I figured it was the right thing to do after some self reflection and what not. The only thing I don’t get in your comment is the “tyrant” part under your description of inferior Te. I figured that could just be another word too controlling or something, I just thought it seemed a bit dramatic is all, but that’s just me.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

0wl said:


> Based on how you describe yourself, to me you sound like an ISTP 5w4 sp/so.


Hey @Owl . It's really nice to see you on since I haven't seen you in such a long time (unless you're an imposter owl and in that case, nice to meet you). 

I'm curious what the indicators you're getting for Ti/Fi and Se? I'm particularly interested in where you see Ti, as you said ISXP which inclueds ISTP. 

I'd suggest the instinctual variants could either be sx/so or sp/so, but I'm much less schooled in Enneagram and the variants. I do agree with 5w4 or 4w5; whichever resonates more.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

brightflashes said:


> Hey @Owl . It's really nice to see you on since I haven't seen you in such a long time (unless you're an imposter owl and in that case, nice to meet you).
> 
> I'm curious what the indicators you're getting for Ti/Fi and Se? I'm particularly interested in where you see Ti, as you said ISXP which inclueds ISTP.
> 
> I'd suggest the instinctual variants could either be sx/so or sp/so, but I'm much less schooled in Enneagram and the variants. I do agree with 5w4 or 4w5; whichever resonates more.


Yeah to me, whenever someone says Ti, I get a little confused because I can't see myself as a T type at all, much less an E one, lol. I could see ISFP, but that would lead to Ne PoLR as opposed to Se PoLR. Plus, there are at least a few people in the typology community that pointed out my tertiary Si, leading to Se PoLR. Not only that, but I figured that Ne in the auxiliary position is very different compared to Ne in dominant position. I've read somewhere that your aux is like a "switch," so I can turn on/off Ne whenever, so I've wondered if I turn on my Ne whenever I talk because it's the function I'm extraverting. Although, I've also heard that Ne could also happen in the head as well, such as this: bananas are yellow like the sun > the sun > hot stars in space > collapsing into black holes > how scary/painful it would be to fall into one > that one scene in Interstellar > multiple universes? > what if's? > comparing TV shows to different timelines and universes, like what if these characters are actually real in another universe?

After I saw a comment like this on Reddit explaining what Ne is like, I just went, "holy shit, I think my brain _does_ work like that." So it's not like I'm blind to it, but it's also something I have to _bring_ out instead of it coming to me first and foremost naturally. As far as Enneagram goes, I could see myself as a 4 way more than a 5, to be truthfully honest. Although, I can see 4w5 and 5w4 being very similarly as well. After doing some research, I learned that 5 didn't quite resonate with me, despite relating to it a bit. I would also like to more about the variants within as well. I figured so might be my dominant, but I could be entirely wrong.


----------



## iNdependent (Jan 12, 2017)

danthemanklein said:


> Yep, I did because I figured it was the right thing to do after some self reflection and what not. The only thing I don’t get in your comment is the “tyrant” part under your description of inferior Te. I figured that could just be another word too controlling or something, I just thought it seemed a bit dramatic is all, but that’s just me.


Yes, that's what it is. 

I had a close relative who was an INFP in chronic inferior grip and tyrant is the best word to describe her. Due to the complications in my family I would spend 1-2 weeks per year living with her when I was a teenager, so I got a fair share of that. She wanted to have the last word on everything about me: what I ate, what I wore, how I was spending my time, even how I expressed my sexuality. I started trying to avoid being with her as much as possible (the situation was such that I could be absent the whole day, fortunately) and it worked; when I wasn't around she was forgetting I even existed. But as soon as we were in the same room together, the nagging would start again. 

Even when she would ask me which I want, x, y or z (to eat, wear, go to etc.) it was a false question: there was a right answer (what she wanted me to do) and a wrong one. If I would pick the wrong one she would harass me to no end with arguments why it's inferior to the other option, then pass on to insults if I didn't give in, raise her voice etc, until I would pick the "right" one. 

She was elegant, into fashion, had been a girly girl when she was my age, you know, that kind of woman. I was the complete opposite: a tomboy interested in science, literature and sports, zero make up, zero interest or knowledge of fashion etc. so she decided I was "abnormal" and I needed to be "fixed". When the right/wrong option questions about what I would wear/do with my body didn't work she started nagging/humiliating me about my looks in front of her friends or even strangers. 

There was a "right" way to be, and a "wrong" one, and by god, she was going to fix things (= unhealthy Te).

I saw/found out from others that she was overcontrolling and micromanaging with more or less everybody, she just was more intensely/found it easier to do it to me because of me being a teen and her being the adult responsible for me. 

When I got into MBTI, it was clear to me that she was an INFP as strange as it may seem to you after the things I wrote above. She was rejecting reality (the facts & probability) (overuse of Fi and Ne, underuse of Si and Te); if you would talk to her at length, she was basically the INFP stereotype, believing in pink unicorns and all. 

Then I read about inferior functions and things only made more sense. She was a textbook INFP chronically inf. Te gripped; this can happen, be stuck in a grip for decades, in a pseudo-functioning state. She was like that (because of trauma or ???) and the result was she just had to have her way in other peoples' lives. 

I knew her better so I had no doubt about INFP, but someone who just worked with her or knew her briefly would probably consider her an ESTJ who overused tert. Ne.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

iNdependent said:


> Yes, that's what it is.
> 
> I had a close relative who was an INFP in chronic inferior grip and tyrant is the best word to describe her. Due to the complications in my family I would spend 1-2 weeks per year living with her when I was a teenager, so I got a fair share of that. She wanted to have the last word on everything about me: what I ate, what I wore, how I was spending my time, even how I expressed my sexuality. I started trying to avoid being with her as much as possible (the situation was such that I could be absent the whole day, fortunately) and it worked; when I wasn't around she was forgetting I even existed. But as soon as we were in the same room together, the nagging would start again.
> 
> ...


Damn, that sucks that you had to go through that. I would go nuts if someone tried to control me like that. You'd think that she, being an INFP, wouldn't be so over controlling about wanting to change who you are as a person and would encourage to embrace your authentic self. However, it does seem to make sense she may be like that because of past trauma, and over use her inferior Te in an unhealthy manner.

Also, this sentence stood out to me: *I saw/found out from others that she was overcontrolling and micromanaging with more or less everybody, she just was more intensely/found it easier to do it to me because of me being a teen and her being the adult responsible for me.* - That really rubs me the wrong way and makes me very skeptical, since just because someone is an adult and I happen to be a younger adult, which means the older one has to be in charge. I happen to think about the trust I'm going to put into this person, and if they're trustworthy enough not going to be over controlling and guide me through the right path because you never really know if they are trustworthy, if that makes sense.


----------



## iNdependent (Jan 12, 2017)

danthemanklein said:


> Also, this sentence stood out to me: *I saw/found out from others that she was overcontrolling and micromanaging with more or less everybody, she just was more intensely/found it easier to do it to me because of me being a teen and her being the adult responsible for me.* - That really rubs me the wrong way and makes me very skeptical, since just because someone is an adult and I happen to be a younger adult, which means the older one has to be in charge. I happen to think about the trust I'm going to put into this person, and if they're trustworthy enough not going to be over controlling and guide me through the right path because you never really know if they are trustworthy, if that makes sense.


 Skeptical about her type? She was definitely an INFP. 

In her case, she had some mental/psychological issues, too. She was later diagnosed with ADD; she had had it for a long while, so in that period she had it and no medication for it. Might have had other stuff too. She couldn't keep focus on one thing to the end: she would raise her voice and make a big scandal, leave, then  minutes after she would come back into the room and want to be affectionate with me or want to do sth. fun together. This made me confused; I couldn't "do fun stuff" or hug somebody after a fight like that, I was still angry/upset, she was acting like nothing had happened. ADD (I think) was involved here, maybe emotional lability too. 

In recent years (and after some discussions with her) I realised that a big part of what was going on was her trying to make me into "her, version 2.0". The fact that I looked almost exactly like her when she was my age didn't help. And in this trauma is involved: some shits went down in her life when she was in her 20s. She wanted me to be her minus her failures. All of this was irrational, frustrations boiling over from her subconscious, it only has to do with MBTI in the sense that if she were an INTJ or some other T type maybe, just maybe, she would have thought "I'm not treating this person fairly" and she would have wondered *why*. But she was into "what you feel is the most important; follow it", she never questioned her feelings and, *if she felt strongly it was for my own good to be changed*, she did everything she could. 

This is a phenomenon I found in other F types, (especially Fi doms - or maybe just because I payed more attention to them). The (theoretically) most equality oriented of types become, in certain cases, the worst aggressors. It seems paradoxical, but it's not. They put feelings on a very high place, so when they "feel" sth. is wrong they react brutally to fix it (me, in that example). 

Look at so many celebrities who go on stage and say you should feel good about your body no matter what it looks like, while they themselves are half naked and gorgeous, thus reinforcing a culture that requires being judged by your body and exposing a lot of it = less able than ever to hide flaws. Or the same celebrities being anti-bullying, when the exact industry they are part of reinforces a certain kind of look and personality as "right", thus leaving the "wrong" ones to be ostracised. Look at John Lennon who raised his voice about women being treated like slaves while himself was a wife beater. (many of those celebrities are Fi dom/aux, Lennon was an INFP). They say what they feel, but don't realise they themselves are contributing to the problem.

It's a problem of not going to the root cause of the problem, of wanting idealistically to fix things, which is impossible IRL, because "the problem" is an effect of some causes that were not yet removed. In this area IxFPs have a lot in common with ExTJs, both J doms may go to extremes to create a better life without realising it's an utopia in the given circumstances.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

iNdependent said:


> Skeptical about her type? She was definitely an INFP.
> 
> In her case, she had some mental/psychological issues, too. She was later diagnosed with ADD; she had had it for a long while, so in that period she had it and no medication for it. Might have had other stuff too. She couldn't keep focus on one thing to the end: she would raise her voice and make a big scandal, leave, then  minutes after she would come back into the room and want to be affectionate with me or want to do sth. fun together. This made me confused; I couldn't "do fun stuff" or hug somebody after a fight like that, I was still angry/upset, she was acting like nothing had happened. ADD (I think) was involved here, maybe emotional lability too.
> 
> ...


Well I’m not saying that she isn’t an INFP. I’m saying if she were a healthy person, she wouldn’t have any desire to control you or change you, and just let you be. I’m also saying that just because someone is an adult, that they are capable of being in charge, when you don’t know whether to trust them enough if they’re going to control you or not, and I can sympathize with your situation. But yes, I do see your point.


----------

